# [OT] Kontrole komputerów przez policję

## vutives

Czy ktoś z Was lub Waszych znajomych miał już w domu rewizję kompa? Sporo się o tym mówi i niby są te "naloty", ale gdzieś czytałem artykuł, w którym wypowiadał się użytkownik Linuksa. Mówił, że nawet nie znaleźli u niego katalogu z muzyką, Co o tym sądzicie?

----------

## qermit

naloty mogą być przeprowadzone z tego co wiem tylko jeżeli policja ma nakaz sądowy - twoja własność.

Katalogu z muzyką mogli nie znaleźć, jeżeli miał szyfrowaną partycję.

Jeżeli myślisz, że specjaliści z policji to kompletne lamy to się grubo mylisz.

----------

## vutives

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Jeżeli myślisz, że specjaliści z policji to kompletne lamy to się grubo mylisz.

 

Wcale tak nie myślę. Sam mam ojca w policji  :Smile: .

----------

## shido

Dla mnie to jakaś ściema jest!!!

Też o tym słyszałem jak chyba wszyscy, ale ani u mnie ani u znajomych, nawet u nikogo kogo znam takiej kontroli nie było. Rozumiem znajdą coś u ciebie na ulicy  :Wink:  czy coś tam to wpadną do ciebie na chate i ci przetrzepią kompa ale tak bez powodu...

hehehe co do Linuxa to ludzie, którzy powinni się chociaż troszkę znać na rzeczy tak naprawdę są zieloni!!! Czemu? Oddałem ostatnio laptopa do serwisu bo się popsuł i jak usłyszeli że mam linuxa a orginalnie był XP to nawet gadać ze mną nie chcieli tylko odrazu do producenta wysłali!!!

To co dopiero pan policiant...

----------

## Gogiel

Wpisujcie wszystkie miasta, w których była rewizja!111!!!!11!

Gliwice!!!

----------

## shido

ja to jestem tylko ciekawy jaki procent policjantów mających prywatne komputery, używa orginalnego oprogramowania i mediów z licencją ???   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## c2p

Moich 2 kumpli z klasy ma ojców policjantów. Z tego co wiem to żaden z nich nie ma orginalnego windowsa, a ojciec jednego z nich ma chyba najwięcej udostępnionych nielegalnych plików w sieci.

----------

## sarven

u znajomego raz sprawdzali komputer... już dosyć dawno. jak się później okazało łazili sobie goście z jakimiś lewymi legitymacjami i konfiskowali sobie dyski twarde, a jak sie udało to całe komputery.

----------

## Yatmai

Kilka bloków dalej ponoć była akcja, do mnie ani moich znajomych jednak to nie dotarło, a swoją drogą, ja bym bez nakazu nie wpuścił  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Odinist

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> Wpisujcie wszystkie miasta, w których była rewizja!111!!!!11!
> 
> Gliwice!!!

 

CO GDZIE KIEDY !!!!!1111oneone  :Question:   :Twisted Evil:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

BTW: A jak się ma TYLKO na półkach trochę płyt "lewych"? Bo wtedy chyba zabierają kompa... Może włożyć nagrywarkę do kompa z Pentium 100 i jakby co to tylko tego skonfiskują  :Question:   :Wink: 

----------

## akroplas

 *shido wrote:*   

> To co dopiero pan policiant...

 

Lepiej dla ciebie zebys sie nie przekonal ze dyskow nie sprawdza pan posterunkowy, tylko ktos do tego wyszkolony. Pozatym myslisz pewnie, ze nie znalazl muzyki, bo nie zauwazyl... Jezeli to byl dysk prywatny to moze poprostu zachowal sie "po ludzku"... Czytalem niedwno jakas relacje z konferencji, mieli tam spotkanie wlasnie z policjantem, wiekosc byla zdziwiona jego znajomoscia bezpieczenstwa komputerowego, systemow operacyjnych, itp.Last edited by akroplas on Tue Oct 24, 2006 8:33 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ro-x

tak jak napisal qermit: policyjni informatycy to nie wolowe dupy, znaja sie na rzeczy lepiej niz sie wam wydaje. na kontrole nie przychodzi mietek co siedzi normalnie w ksiegowosci i wpisuje mandaty do kompa i umie w eksploratorze przegladac katalogi tylko fachowiec informatyk. tyle na ten temat. 

co do uczciwosci policjantow to jak w zyciu - zdazaja sie czarne owce, stare ubeckie buce co w dupie maja zasady i zdazaja sie naprawde uczciwi ludzie ktorzy nielegalnych plikow ani oprogramowania nie uzywaja.

co do wchodzenia do domow: bez nakazu nie maja prawa przekroczyc progu domu.

co do tego czy jest to sciema czy nie to powiem ze zdecydowanie nie, do firmy mojego wujka wkroczyla policja po tym jak odliczyl sobie podatek od zakupu 4 nowych komputerow. sprawdzili czy oprogramowanie jest legalne i poszli. podobno "uzywali jakiegos dziwnego programu co w nim kolorowe kwadraciki migaly" (relacja wujka) wiec przypuszczam ze bylo to cos co odczytuje z dysku wszystkie dane, nie wazne czy zaszyfrowane czy nie.

----------

## akroplas

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> przypuszczam ze bylo to cos co odczytuje z dysku wszystkie dane, nie wazne czy zaszyfrowane czy nie

 

Nie "zagalopypowuj" sie... to maja takie magiczne pudełko, co łamie wszystkie mozliwe szyfry? lol

----------

## ro-x

jak napisalem - byla to relacja wujka ktory jest absolutnym laikiem i program firma odpala mu sie z autostartu.

ja mysle ze nie zadne magiczne pudeleczko tylko programik co odczytuje zawartosc poszczegolnych sektorow na powierzchni dysku (micro-scope, disc-edit czy cos takiego). albo po prostu weszli w tryb ms-dos   :Laughing: Last edited by ro-x on Tue Oct 24, 2006 8:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poe

nie wiem czy tego tematu nie zamknac. gentoo jest systemem darmowym i w pelni legalnym, a jezeli ktos ma jakies nieodpowiednie dane, ten niech sie nie chwali, bo to oficjalne forum i to nie miejsce na takie wywody

----------

## ro-x

sprawa tyczy sie tego czy kontrole sa przeprowadzane i czy ktos z nas taka kontrole przezyl. nikt sie nie chwali ile giga nielegalu ma na dysku.

----------

## shido

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> ... do firmy mojego wujka wkroczyla policja po tym jak odliczyl sobie podatek od zakupu 4 nowych komputerow. sprawdzili czy oprogramowanie jest legalne i poszli. ...

 

z tym się zgodzę bo nie od dziś sprawdzają firmy!!!!

Ale o chodzeniu po domach...ja w to nie wierzę

a na pewno już nie spece bo oczywiście że tacy są ale mają co robić

Dla mnie jak już to tylko Winda z licencją “downloaded” i z kluczem “public” hehehe  :Very Happy: 

a statystyki tylko to potwierdzają!!!!

-- argasek edit (ort)

----------

## ro-x

 *shido wrote:*   

> Dla mnie jak już to tylko Winda z licencją “downloaded” i z kluczem “public” hehehe 

 

a dla mnie z MSDN Academic Alliance. na czas studiow moge sobie sciagac za friko wszystkie systemy MS z kluczami scisle przypisanymi do mnie  :Smile: 

osobiscie slyszalem o jednym przypadku kiedy policjanci odwiedzili prywatny dom. typ udostepnial na mule paredziesiat giga pedo-porno.. 

policji jest zwyczajnie za malo zeby kontrolowac prywatne osoby. ech sam juz nie wiem co o tym myslec. wypowiem sie ostatecznie jak zapukaja do moich drzwi.

----------

## shido

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> a dla mnie z MSDN Academic Alliance

 

ale nie ma polskiej wersji  :Very Happy:  Office'a...jak już szaleć to na całego hehe

jeżeli chodzi o mnie to już się Windy wyzbyłem i nie mam zamiaru do niej wracać. No po za 2k3 ale tego tylko do nauki używam, tak jest legal  :Very Happy:  MSDN

Co do patologii w sieci to ja to popieram!!!

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> pedo-porno

 

dzięki właśnie se jem...

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *shido wrote:*   

> jestem tylko ciekawy jaki procent policjantów mających prywatne komputery, używa orginalnego oprogramowania i mediów z licencją ??? 

 Jakiś czas temu czytałem, że nawet na wielu (jeśli nie większości) komisariatów są "piraty" bo policji nie stać na oryginalny soft.  :Wink: 

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> podobno "uzywali jakiegos dziwnego programu co w nim kolorowe kwadraciki migaly" (relacja wujka) wiec przypuszczam ze bylo to cos co odczytuje z dysku wszystkie dane, nie wazne czy zaszyfrowane czy nie.

 Hehe. Nie przesadzajmy. Oprogramowanie na pewno odczytało z dysku nazwy plików w/g określonych kryteriów i porównało z pewną bazą danych i po sprawie. Rzecz bajecznie prosta do zrobienia - zero magii.  :Smile: 

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> a dla mnie z MSDN Academic Alliance. na czas studiow moge sobie sciagac za friko wszystkie systemy MS z kluczami scisle przypisanymi do mnie 

 Czy są akurat ścisle przypisane do użytkownika to nie wiem. Jakiś czas temu instalowałem WinXP SP2, który podczas aktywacji stwierdził "Sorry misiek, zbyt wiele aktywacji z tym kluczem - dawaj inny, albo sie cmoknij".  :Confused:  Ja go raczej zbyt wiele razy nie instalowałem, więc myślę, że daja jeden klucz niejednemu uczestnikowi programu.

Btw. Chodzą słuchy o przeprowadzonym w ostatnich dniach nalocie w akademikach PW w Wawie. Prawda to? Brać studencka z innej warszawskiej uczeni technicznej prosi o więcej info.   :Wink: 

----------

## manwe_

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Czy są akurat ścisle przypisane do użytkownika to nie wiem. Jakiś czas temu instalowałem WinXP SP2, który podczas aktywacji stwierdził "Sorry misiek, zbyt wiele aktywacji z tym kluczem - dawaj inny, albo sie cmoknij".  Ja go raczej zbyt wiele razy nie instalowałem, więc myślę, że daja jeden klucz niejednemu uczestnikowi programu.

 

Klucze do XP dostajesz tylko dla siebie [jest jeden np. pod 2k], ale są ograniczenia co do ilości aktywacji na owy klucz [tak, wiem - chore]. Teoretycznie jest to raz [i jak tu nie kochać M$]. Tak miałem z jednym kluczem, inny zadziałał 3 razy [póki co], kumpel swojego windows'a instalował też nie raz. Zupełna ruletka.

----------

## Raku

 *Poe wrote:*   

> nie wiem czy tego tematu nie zamknac. 

 

Ja zamknąłem. Mowa o Gentoo pojawiła się wyłącznie w twoim poście (oraz kilku sygnaturkach) - reszta to totalny off topic z naciskiem na postcount++.

----------

## argasek

W związku z pojawieniem się polskiego OTW, temat otwieram ponownie.

----------

